# Show name ideas



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Kind of matching his nickname, how about Pizzazz, or Morning Rush? I also like Caesar. He's a real beauty! What breed is he?


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

He is TB X App Cross


----------



## ponygalmaddy (May 19, 2009)

eat my dust
understated
duke of dusk/dawn
morning husk


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

ok so I decided not to go with any of those. I went mostly by his loving attitude and I just couldn't resist it. His show name is going to be 
'Secret Admirer'


----------

